# Costumes of Hallows Past



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Since im new I wanted to post some of the costumes Ive made, I currently have, Ive had to sell and costumes Ive Help make or have put together!

Batman, Ive help and have put together many of these, Im working on my 8th now!! Ive had an adam west, an 89, 2 custom, a begins, a dark knight, a panther, and a Returns just to name a few
























Celtic Batman, I made or modifyed 75% of this costume








The Tick, A friend made the mask, we put the rest together








LeatherFace, a friend made the mask, the clothes came from good will, I dirtied them up did some stiching, added some latex cuts and stripped out a real chainsaw








Cobra Commander, a friend built nearly this whole costume mask included, I designed it.








Predator, Based on my design a friend made thes complete costume, I helped a little!








Joker, I purchased the clothes from goodwill and dyed them, a friend painted my face!, the other one was a suit I spray painted and dyed
















There are many more Like Harvey Birdman, A devil, a Davy Jones costume that not yet finished, and well most of u have seen the creature. As you can see I love to costume. It is an addiction!!

Im sure you all know that. Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow those are all amazing! You do good work!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice costumes


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice work, most impressive.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Great work! Great looking costumes.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Everyone, Please keep in mind I have only helped with most these and put them together from kits or kit bashing, I am not the sole maker of any of these, there are a ton of talented artist out there, I just happen to be friends with them!!! LOL!

The Creature Leatherface Harvey Birdman, and Jokers, I did all of that myself with the exceptions of the masks! The Davy jones is the same way! Goodwill Ind and a little creativity can go a long way!!

If your a starving artist make costumes and continue to starve, LOL!!
Its boards like this one that make it AWESOME!!

Thanks Again!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Very nice work, regardless of who made them!

Especially enjoyed the batman costumes.


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Did you but the masks or cast them yourself? I really like the look.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

All of the mask have been made by talented artist with the exception of the Long Face Joker, its a rubies, lol!!


----------

